# Snacks During the Test



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 14, 2009)

I read that you are allowed to bring snacks into the test. What are you planning to bring?

I know for sure I'm going to bring a bottle of water and a bottle of coke, but have no clue what snacks to bring. I'm thinking I might bring some Haribo gummy snacks.


----------



## Melanie11 (Apr 14, 2009)

I brought a protein bar (took it out of the wrapper and put it in a ziplock bag to cut down on noise). But honestly I didn't eat it because I think I was concentrating too hard to get hungry. I did drink the water I brought though.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 14, 2009)

Good question, I just check the board instructions and they seem to allow snacks, no pencils, pens, erasers, or paper... but snacks are ok. I was a little worried about energy but I think now I will looking into some energy snacks. I am a bicyle rider and there are a number of good snacks that wont make you bonk. Some water sounds good but I may have a energy drink just in case.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2009)

whatever you bring just remember to be a good neighbor and remove it from noisy wrappings before the test starts.

I brought some hard candy that I unwrapped prior to the start, but I didn't end up eating it until after lunch before the afternoon section started. I was too engrossed in the test.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 14, 2009)

Bottled water and dry roasted peanuts. I stuck the peanuts in a ziploc bag so they wouldn't be very noisy.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 14, 2009)

Twizzlers!


----------



## Sschell (Apr 14, 2009)

I brought lemon drops... no noisy wrapper... low effort snack. worked out well for me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Twizzlers!


yum! one of my fav candies.


----------



## PEPG (Apr 14, 2009)

In New York, I opened a Red bull, and they made me leave and drink it in the lobby (right in the middle of the test!)


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2009)

PEPG said:


> In New York, I opened a Red bull, and they made me leave and drink it in the lobby (right in the middle of the test!)


some places don't let drinks on the tables in case of spills. Again good neighboor kind of stuff. I'd be pissed if you accidentally spilled your drink all over the table and got my test booklet wet.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 14, 2009)

I took the FE in Louisiana, we could have bottled drinks, but they had to be on the floor by our chair.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 14, 2009)

I brought a few granola bars and two bottles of water.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Apr 14, 2009)

I brought a pair of Clif bars (1 in the AM and 1 for the PM) and ate both. I unwrapped them before each session to be the "good neighbor."

No food or drinks were allowed on the table and all drinks needed to have a lid (i.e. no soda cans). So I brought 1 bottle of water and 1 bottle of a favorite juice (the Mexican section of the grocery store has great fruit juices, I think I brought mango).

I got the munchies at about 10 am and again at 2:30 so the added snack was helpful, and combined with some good fluids to wash them down with was even better.

I would advise drinking plenty of water to avoid the dehydration headaches, but not so much you have to hit the restroom more than once per session. If you are confident in your studies, 1 restroom break per session will not kill you. I would rather spend 5 minutes on a restroom break than lose my concentration due to a headache.


----------



## FairhopeEE (Apr 14, 2009)

I took Life Savers and Peanut Butter M&amp;M's; figured if I was gonna flunk, I wasn't going to do it hungry.

I would be careful about taking candy bars into the exam room; you might be accused of hiding answers inside the wrapper.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 14, 2009)

I wasn't really thinking about being a good neighbor.

I brought a bag of beef jerky, a snickers bar, and some vienna sausages for the morning session and some potato chips, pickled eggs, and a baby ruth for the afternoon session.

First I was like:

:mf_followthroughfart:

Then my neighbor was like:

uke:

Then I was like:

:mf_pain:

Then my neighbor was like:

:16:

:true:


----------



## Sschell (Apr 14, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> I'd be pissed if you accidentally spilled your drink all over the table and got my test booklet wet.


This kind of thing could lead to death by NCEES pencil... esp. in the PM section...


----------



## dastuff (Apr 14, 2009)

I brought a bottle of water and a few nutrigrain/oat bars.

I was a little worried about overdosing on the soda because I wanted to stay with my A game and not crash 30 minutes after I drank it.

And honestly after hundreds of hours of studying I could have gone w/o the food 

They also requested that I keep the water off the table... Although the reason they gave me was that there were desert pirates in attendance who might attack if they saw an unguarded bottle of water.


----------



## MonteBiker (Apr 15, 2009)

Brought two lolipops from Sees candies. Not too sugary and they last forever. Unwrapped one before beginning of each section.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 15, 2009)

MonteBiker said:


> Brought two lolipops from Sees candies. Not too sugary and they last forever. Unwrapped one before beginning of each section.


That's an even better idea because I'm a smoker. Food and oral fixation at the same time.


----------

